# cheep mouse feed



## haderz (Jul 20, 2009)

im thinking of breeidng mice not to save money juts to know where all the food i feed my snakes is coming from. so i was wondering what is the cheapest mouse food available whilst still maintaining a little quality.


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

we use pig weaner pellets & mixed corn for all our rodents


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

i use rodent food and good quality complete dry dog food i also give all my rodents a mix of fruit veg cereal and any left over food that is suitable. they prob enjoy all the left overs more than there basic mix and its probably better for them


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I use pig pellets mainly, supplemented with porridge oats, shredded wheat, a few cat biscuits, bits of veg and household scraps.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Is Dog biscuit ok to feed mice then? I use Gusto autumn years for my Dogs, would this be ok to give to my mice? Only picked the mice up yesterday so any help would be very much appreciated. Have been giving them Sow pellets (got a little bit with them) & rabbit & guinea pig mix as i already have this as i have these.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Where do you guys get your pig pellets from? I havnt been able to find anywhere locally (Hampshire)


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

most pet shops cna get them for you.
Mine stocks them so they ahve them all the time.
Other than that you need stock food warehouse.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks Sax, strangely I never actualy thought about getting a pet shop to order it in for me... i'll try it! 

Cheers


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

t-bo said:


> Where do you guys get your pig pellets from? I havnt been able to find anywhere locally (Hampshire)




There's a couple of places that i think may sell them as they sell all sorts of feed. Kitknocks Farm near Botley, Botley Mill at Botley & possibly Longacre feeds near Botley (i know i always have to travel to get this sort of thing as Pompey has nowhere that sells animal feed :devil.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

t-bo said:


> Where do you guys get your pig pellets from? I havnt been able to find anywhere locally (Hampshire)


Botley Mills sell them Chris.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

garlicpickle said:


> Botley Mills sell them Chris.


Brilliant, thanks!


----------

